# If we don't have a music thread, then here it is.



## JH88 (Jul 8, 2009)

What's your favourite band, and which live acts have you seen? Which bands do you want to see? I understand that some of you might feel as if you're giving out your age, but come on and be brave. What musical acts dominate your MP3 player?

Favourite bands:
1. Oasis (See my avatar! Huge fan!)
2. The Libertines (Pete Doherty is an artistic inspiration for me, but he needs to get his life together. So much talent, but he's a bit thick.)
3. Joy Division (Ian Curtis is another inspiration, and I have a similar bass-baritone voice when I sing.)
4. Stereophonics
5. I always change my number five. Arctic Monkeys, Stone Roses, Smiths, The Killers, go back to The Sex Pistols, I can never decide on a thorough fifth. I like too many bands I guess.

Seen live:
Oasis. Liam Gallagher's stage presence is great. He doesn't have to do cartwheels, he just has to gaze at the audience as if we just keyed his car. It's a shame he can't put that act to rest once he gets off stage.  
The Kooks. Was interesting, they get more crap then they deserve.
We Are Scientists. Great band live, awesome indie rock with members who crack jokes and don't take themselves too seriously. Their music videos are always funny.
Could have seen The Killers or Franz Ferdinand live, but I didn't have enough money or friends couldn't go.

Going to see live:
Coldplay at the All Points West Festival at Liberty State Park in New Jersey next month.
MGMT, also at APW. Will see We Are Scientists again as well.
Depeche Mode at Madison Square Garden the day after I go to APW.

Ok, come on guys. I shared my musical taste and put myself out there. Your turn, KindleBoards.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Justin Hollatz said:


> What's your favourite band, and which live acts have you seen? Which bands do you want to see? I understand that some of you might feel as if you're giving out your age, but come on and be brave. What musical acts dominate your MP3 player?


I was planning to post an actual reply until I read your fourth sentence. Now I feel like way too much of a dinosaur. 

-- DinoSue with turntable, tape deck, and CD player


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's hard to give a complete picture, because there are so many kinds of music that I like.  First and foremost classical, then World, Folk, Pop, Old Jazz (swing/big band).  I'll try to take a stab at this:

Seen Live:

NY Philharmonic, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Metropolitan Opera, NYC Ballet, NYC Opera, Royal Opera (in London when the opera house was being renovated and they used a West End theater), English National Opera, Pittsburgh Symphony, Atlanta Symphony, Jean-Pierre Rampal, James Galway, Emmanuel Pahud, Marco Granados, Midori, Gidon Kremer, Robert McDuffie and others that I don't remember offhand, including many flutists in concerts at the annual 4-day National Flute Association convention.

Jethro Tull, Bruce Springsteen, Chicago, James Taylor, Jim Croce, Tina Turner, Dave Clark Five, Beach Boys, others that I can't remember -- these names were from long, long ago.

mp3s -- impossible to list them all, but lately I've been listening a lot to bluegrass mandolin of Chris Thile, Mike Marshall, Edgar Meyer, soundtracks from Up, Chronicles of Narnia (Lion, Witch . . . and Prince Caspian), classical flutist Emmanuel Pahud, cellist  Truls Mork.

Right now I'm listening to radio on my stereo -- WQXR -- Paganini Violin Concerto No. 1 in D -- Itzak Perlman with Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.

At home I usually listen to music on CDs on stereo system.  On the go I listen with ipod.

We do have a few other music threads here on kindleboards.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Seen Live:
> 
> Midori


I saw Midori live last year. Apparently she tours a few small towns each year, ours happened to be one of them. She played in our HS auditorium, I couldn't have been more than 10ft away from the stage during her concert. Quite the treat. Tickets cost a whopping $15.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My favorites span many styles and eras, though within any specific genre I can be rather choosy. Just a short sampling of some of my favorite recordings to give you an idea:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Favorites:  The Moody Blues and Dan Fogelberg.

Seen 'em both live. . .good shows. . .also saw, at one time or the other: John Denver, Steve Martin, Jimmy Buffet, Peter Paul and Mary, the Smothers Brothers, the Kingston Trio, and the National Symphony Orchestra.  Couple of country singers too, but I don't remember which ones.  Went with friends and they're all much the same to me. OH, saw Gordon Lightfoot once as well.  Most of these were at Wolf Trap. Though Jimmy Buffet and the Moody Blues were at the Nissan Pavilion.  John Denver was at the old Capital Centre.  Dan Fogelberg was at St. Vincent College in Latrobe; saw him a second time at Wolf Trap.  Also saw someone called Cindy Cashdollar at the Birchmere.

I've got no portable music player. Generally listen to the traffic/weather station on the radio in the car, but have been known to listen to CD's of the music we're doing at church for learning purposes.  At home, if I want music, I have several guitars, a piano, and other assorted musical instruments.  I don't generally feel the need for background music except for Christmas Cookie Baking time; I do have some CD's I'll put on then.  And DH has an XM radio -- he likes music in the yard when he's working and usually puts it on the 70's or 80's stations.  The neighbors seem to enjoy it too.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

My favorite bands and even my favorite type of music change regularly. Right now, if you go by the things that I listen to most on my iPod, I guess my favorite bands are O.A.R, Counting Crows and DMB. I also like Celtic Woman. I'd love to see any of these in person. Concerts I have been to range from the Mandrell Sisters (when I was 3- my first concert) to Stevie Nicks during the tour for her Trouble in Shangra-La.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Lately I've been listening to Big Whiskey and the GrooGrux King the new DMB album that just came out and Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds live at Radio City Music Hall. Plus a little Sixx:A.M. and Blink 182. I'm waiting for the new Good Charlotte to be released. 

As far as live, I've seen a variety from Depeche Mode to DMB to Aerosmith


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Ah music  
I've seen The Kinks, Ramones, Godsmack, Guns N Roses, Metallica, VanHalen (with both DLR and SH),KISS, just about all the old 80's hair metal bands ( you know the ones that all have "white" in their names), Kenny Chesney, Garth Brooks, Saving Abel, Daughtry.

I LOVE U2 but have not seen them.  
Right now, I'm listening to Darius Rucker, David Cook, Family Force 5. 
My 16yo son thinks it's pretty cool that his mom listens to FF5! He's told all his friends who have said they wish their moms were that cool!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I like classical, some New Age, Neil Young, Bob Dylan, and Runaway Dorothy. Disclaimer here: Dave Parnell, the very talented lead singer/songwriter of the band Runaway Dorothy, posed for the cover photo of my first book, Jobless Recovery. This was back when he was a starving artist in Charleston, SC. He now lives in New York City where his band recorded and released their first Album, The Arc, which is doing very well. One of the songs from the Arc was used on YouTube for the music background of a trailer for Twilight and it got a ton of hits.

Acts I've seen live: Bob Dylan and Runaway Dorothy.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Like a lot of you, I listen to a little bit of everything except rap music. My concert history would be almost a duplicate of Ann in Arlington with the addition of Neil Diamond and Harry Chapin (who we used to see almost every year in concert at the University of Iowa). I also love Southern Gospel and have attended the National Quartet Convention.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My MP3 player is almost all guitar music of various sorts: classical, jazz, pop, a bit of country, etc. I rarely (and I mean rarely) listen to vocals, with the exception of a few singers like Jane Monheit (jazz), Mary Ford (with Les Paul), and occasionally Maria Callas (operatic soprano). Oh, yeah, and Roy Orbison. What a voice! It's also got Beethoven, Mozart and Bach.

My most-listened to performers would be Julian Bream, John Williams, Les Paul, Chet Atkins, Johnny Smith, Ana Vidovic, Charlie Byrd, Jerry Reed (a fabulous guitar player and composer as well as an actor/singer), Jason Vieaux. Most of these I have seen perform live at least once.

Mike


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ann, I love Peter, Paul and Mary. I just rediscovered a lot of folk music last winter and a friend loaned me all her PPM CDs. I also love Phil Ochs' songs.

One of the other posts reminded me about one of my favorite flutists -- in a class by herself, but if I have to describe, it's classical, celtic, world:


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

jmiked said:


> My MP3 player is almost all guitar music of various sorts: classical, jazz, pop, a bit of country, etc. I rarely (and I mean rarely) listen to vocals, with the exception of a few singers like Jane Monheit (jazz), Mary Ford (with Les Paul), and occasionally Maria Callas (operatic soprano). Oh, yeah, and Roy Orbison. What a voice! It's also got Beethoven, Mozart and Bach.
> 
> My most-listened to performers would be Julian Bream, John Williams, Les Paul, Chet Atkins, Johnny Smith, Ana Vidovic, Charlie Byrd, Jerry Reed (a fabulous guitar player and composer as well as an actor/singer), Jason Vieaux. Most of these I have seen perform live at least once.
> 
> Mike


I love, love, love classical guitar and those you mention. Also, I love the guitar quartet LAGQ and have a few of their recordings. An example:


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Also, I love the guitar quartet LAGQ and have a few of their recordings.


I like them, also. I've seen them as a group and as solo acts.

Mike


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I like all kinds of stuff.  I get the weekly newsletter from Amazon of their current specials - downloaded a couple of their $5 specials this week - Harry Connick Jr & the original Broadway cast recording of West Side Story.  

My kids' friends used to be amazed that I had Rob Zombie & Marilyn Manson (just don't make me look at him) on my mp3 player.  I was really excited to find a digital version of one of the albums I "stole" from my parents' house - Oscar Levant playing Gershwin.  I love downloading digital versions of our old albums or cassettes, or finding them on CD, including early Rod Stewart (saw him in concert over 35 years ago) and Vladimir Horowitz Live in Moscow.  I like Broadway or movie musical soundtracks, especially of shows I've seen live.  (Phantom, Les Mis, West Side Story & others)  I love Southern rock.  I love the Beatles - listening to them just makes me smile.  I like Velvet Revolver and Robert Randolph & the Family Band and Trisha Yearwood and Led Zeppelin & classical.  Happily my kids ended up the same way - I'm glad the ended up with eclectic musical tastes.  

This is reminding me that I have some great playlists on projectplaylist.com - used to have them on my myspace page before they stopped allowing that.  Just checked & have one of them playing right now.  The music's all over the place & I love that.

Mostly the XM radio in my car ends up on classic rock or the '70's channel.  Sirius used to have a channel called Super Shuffle - I loved it because it was all over the place too.  Sadly, they dropped it.  

The last concert I saw was Live (as in the group called Live) at a festival - it was pretty awesome.  Going back to college, I saw Three Dog Knight, Ike & Tina Turner, the Allman Brothers, the Carpenters, (and others I can't remember).  Saw Rod Stewart.  Saw ZZ Top & Lynyrd Skynyrd a few years ago & that was my first music concert in AGES - except for taking my daughter to Atlanta (6 hrs each way) to see Hanson.  Well, come to think of it, I did see Sara Evans at our local festival last fall, & saw Charlie Daniels there a couple of years ago, but that was more of a "because they were there" kind of thing - I could hear the music from my house!


----------



## nathan19 (Jul 10, 2009)

My taste seems a little different than most of yours... i'm a fan of rap/hiphop and country. I like just about everything... but those two are definitely the favorites.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I must say that it's heartening to me to see how many of you do not limit yourself to one or two types of music. Not that there's anything necessarily wrong with those who do, mind you, I just feel that too many people these days miss out on a lot of good music because they won't even try it--or maybe just never get around to trying it because they get too locked in to their favorite genre(s). I for one do not generally enjoy rap/hip-hop and find most country/western music boring, yet I still find occasional songs within those genres that I quite enjoy (as long as it's not being played via a neighbor's "boom truck"  ), so I try not to immediately tune something out just because it's outside of my "comfort zone."


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I must say that it's heartening to me to see how many of you do not limit yourself to one or two types of music. Not that there's anything necessarily wrong with those who do, mind you, I just feel that too many people these days miss out on a lot of good music because they won't even try it--or maybe just never get around to trying it because they get too locked in to their favorite genre(s). I for one do not generally enjoy rap/hip-hop and find most country/western music boring, yet I still find occasional songs within those genres that I quite enjoy (as long as it's not being played via a neighbor's "boom truck"  ), so I try not to immediately tune something out just because it's outside of my "comfort zone."


I totally agree.
I grew up hearing a lot of classical, both because my parents enjoyed it and because I took piano lessons for about 10 years. And I'd hear the "pop" music of the 50's.
Then I mostly listened to the popular stuff on the radio in the 60's & early 70's (and FM radio when it first started & was almost "underground" type stuff when I was in college). My taste really expanded when we were stationed overseas & didn't have the Armed Forces TV network, so listened to Armed Forces radio a LOT. Heard all sorts of stuff during the day - country, rock, pop, etc. I even enjoyed listening to the old-time radio dramas that were usually on when I was cleaning up in the kitchen after dinner. I can find stuff I like in almost every genre (more in some than in others of course).


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

My tastes vary wildly, but here's what I've been listening to lately. As for seeing live, I've seen Rasputina, Sting and Natalie Merchant. I think I got drug to a Naughty by Nature concert during high school too if I remember correctly. Rasputina was by far my favorite despite Sting and Natalie Merchant being in a huge amphitheatre and Rasputina playing in some dive in Northern Virginia. I had good seats for Sting, but you couldn't help but have a good spot in a bar the size of my house and then having the lead singer sit next to you to eat during sound checks is fun too.

Anyway, here's some of my favorites I'm listening to now. I'll just grab random CDs to post....

             

I also love classical music, but mostly large orchestral pieces. My all time absolute favorite, as hinted at by my user/kindle name, is "Scheherazade" composed by Nikolai Andreyevich Rimsky-Korsakov. I'm almost embarassed to say why I still like it so much, and also why I probably still love classical music period... but it was because of The Smurfs. When I was little my mom was in college and taking a music course where Scheherazade was the main piece of study. I got to hear it a lot and they play bits of it during The Smurfs. I guess my tiny mind made the connection and my love of classical music was born. I also really love George Frideric Handel's "Water Music", Krzysztof Penderecki's "Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima", Antonio Lucio Vivaldi's "The Four Seasons", and Edvard Grieg's "In the Hall of the Mountain King". I cheated and chose too many up top so these are my favorite five classical in no particular order... except for "Scheherazade" of course


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I think Radical Recital is my favorite Rasputina album, Melora Creager came out with a solo album too. Mistletoe and Wine is probably my favorite Mediaeval Baebes. I forgot Nox Arcana, they have a new one coming out but Winter's Knight and Darklore Manor are still my 2 favorites from them. My favorite opera albums is probably Duets with Anna Netrebko and Rolando Villazon. Second favorite is listening to her Lucia di Lammermoore from the Met this year. I tivo'd it when they showed it on PBS. oh and I forgot Silk Road Ensemble, absolutely love them.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

How could I have forgotten to include in my list the _*Beatles*_? I don't listen to them all that often now, but I have everything on LP, CD and mp3s. I was 12 when they first came to the U.S. and were on the Ed Sullivan show. Fell in love with Paul. Still love the music. As a teen, they were my very favorite. I never was lucky enough to go to one of their concerts. One of my 8th grade classmates went to hear them in Atlantic City.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> How could I have forgotten to include in my list the _*Beatles*_? I don't listen to them all that often now, but I have everything on LP, CD and mp3s. I was 12 when they first came to the U.S. and were on the Ed Sullivan show. Fell in love with Paul. Still love the music. As a teen, they were my very favorite. I never was lucky enough to go to one of their concerts. One of my 8th grade classmates went to hear them in Atlantic City.


I recently purchased a vinyl reissue of "Sgt. Pepper", and it still satisfies well after all these years.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I think Radical Recital is my favorite Rasputina album, Melora Creager came out with a solo album too. Mistletoe and Wine is probably my favorite Mediaeval Baebes. I forgot Nox Arcana, they have a new one coming out but Winter's Knight and Darklore Manor are still my 2 favorites from them. My favorite opera albums is probably Duets with Anna Netrebko and Rolando Villazon. Second favorite is listening to her Lucia di Lammermoore from the Met this year. I tivo'd it when they showed it on PBS. oh and I forgot Silk Road Ensemble, absolutely love them.


I love Mistletoe and Wine too and I have Melora Creager's solo album but not sure I have Radical Recital which boggles my mind a bit, but I do have all of the songs on that album on various others from them. I keep hoping she'll do more but I haven't heard anything lately.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I recently purchased a vinyl reissue of "Sgt. Pepper", and it still satisfies well after all these years.


My all-time favorite Beatles album is Abbey Road - I picked up that CD a few years ago. 
And I wish I could've seen them in concert - they did come to Atlanta but my parents didn't think I was old enough to go (I was in 8th grade I think) - which I now realize meant they weren't willing to sit through the screaming throng of teenyboppers. (And having sat through the Hanson concert I can see their point - although I actually enjoyed that more than I would've expected.)



Thanks for adding the link Harvey!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Meemo said:


> My all-time favorite Beatles album is Abbey Road - I picked up that CD a few years ago.
> And I wish I could've seen them in concert - they did come to Atlanta but my parents didn't think I was old enough to go (I was in 8th grade I think) - which I now realize meant they weren't willing to sit through the screaming throng of teenyboppers. (And having sat through the Hanson concert I can see their point - although I actually enjoyed that more than I would've expected.)


Surprisingly, I never actually bought a Beattles Album, although I've listened to a ton of their music.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have all the Beatles vinyl LPs that were released in the U.S. while they were still together.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I listen mainly to traditional, folk and roots music. That includes things like Irish, Scottish, French-Canadian, Old Time, Folk, Cajun, and similar things in that vein. I also like classical and early music.  I go to a lot of live performances and have a large collection of recordings, so trying to name just a few favorite performers is quite difficult! But I'll have a go at it:

(In no particular order)
Bruce Molsky, Tim O'Brien, Norman Blake, Altan, Martin Hayes, Alasdair Fraser, Jez Lowe, Waterson Carthy, 
Andy Irvine, Kevin Burke, Gordon Bok, Cindy Mangsen, Doc Watson, Ian Robb, Liz Carroll, John Doyle, Le Vent du Nord, Mick Moloney, Susan McKeown, John Roberts and Tony Barrand...   

Well that's a few for starters. I'd love to hear if anyone else at KB is familiar with any of these mostly non-mainstream artists. 

Let's see - of the list above, I've seen all of them in performance except for Norman Blake, and I'd love to see him play as well. I listen daily to both my iPod and CDs.

So what does this say about my age?


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Lately I've been listening to Big Whiskey and the GrooGrux King the new DMB album that just came out and Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds live at Radio City Music Hall. Plus a little Sixx:A.M. and Blink 182. I'm waiting for the new Good Charlotte to be released.


I could have written this same post, without the Blink 182 (who my husband loves). Dave Matthews is awesome, I love his lyrics, so he's probably my favorite artist.

I love about every kind of music though. My ipod has everything from Johnny Cash to Chicago the Musical to Poison. I really like old school country--Cash, Waylon Jennings, Charlie Pride, Willie Nelson, etc. But then I'm also into Apocolytica, Avenged Sevenfold, and Slipnot. And on the way to and from school, we listen to XM Kids on satellite, so we also like Laurie Berkner, They Might Be Giants, and Justin Roberts. Plus, I'm a child of the 80's, so big hair rock, here I come!

All in all, I'll listen to anything. I hope that my kids grow up to be the same way. When I was pregnant with my son, I went to see Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds, Counting Crows, and Matchbox 20. When my son would get cranky, all I had to do was turn on Dave and he would calm down. I guess it's true, music soothes the savage beast!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

enwood said:


> My ipod has everything from Johnny Cash to Chicago the Musical to Poison. I really like old school country--Cash, Waylon Jennings, Charlie Pride, Willie Nelson, etc.


Me too! Love the classic country and also have the same type of musical range on my iPod.

Artists/bands I've seen in concert:

Janet Jackson
Expose, Michael Bolton, Force MD's, Roger (Grad Night, Disneyland, 198
Wynonna Judd
John Anderson
Cher: farewell tour
Madonna
Shania Twain - Emerson Drive opened

Oh, and who can forget the highlight of my life in Jr. High school ... John Stamos, lol


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I also love classic country.  My dad and his brothers sang country during the early years of my life.  We traveled quite a bit and I got to meet many of the old stars.  George Jones even stayed at our house one time.  In fact, one of my aunts found some pics of George and my dad and uncles.  For our family reunion this year I had copies made for my dad and his brothers and their kids.  

Besides country, I have recently been listening to Norah Jones, Neko Case, Michael Buble, more mild music.  I love Neko Case.  She's a great mixture of bluegrass and blues.  My iPod and Sansa have a large variety of music.  Not a lot of rock though.  
deb


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I neglected to list any live performances in my original reply. I think the ones that stand out in my mind as the most enjoyable are:

1. "Blast" seen on Broadway, NYC
2. Dixie Dregs at Emerald City nightclub in Cherry Hill, NJ
3. Maynard Ferguson at a theater in Cincinnati ("Carnival" tour)
4. Genesis at Veterans' Stadium in Philly ("Invisible Touch" tour)
5. "Carmina Burana" by the Philadelphia Ballet at the Academy of Musing in Philly

As an honorable mentions, I will selfishly include a performance of Brahms' first symphony performed by the Miami University Orchestra in Oxford, OH, where I heard it as a member of the trumpet section. (I think it may have been the best musical performance in which I ever participated.)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I have all the Beatles vinyl LPs that were released in the U.S. while they were still together.


I should go through our LPs - I probably still have Meet the Beatles. And Abbey Road, for that matter.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

enwood said:


> I hope that my kids grow up to be the same way. When I was pregnant with my son, I went to see Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds, Counting Crows, and Matchbox 20. When my son would get cranky, all I had to do was turn on Dave and he would calm down. I guess it's true, music soothes the savage beast!


I found a Dave Matthews concert on TV recently, recorded it so I could watch it later, but also because my 4-year-old granddaughter was fascinated by it. 
It's funny - my daughter reintroduced me to Led Zeppelin a few years ago - I like them much better now than the first time around.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

NogDog - Great additions, I don't know how I left Maynard Ferguson out of my post, one of my favorites, all his albums, seen in concert once many moons ago.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

crebel said:


> NogDog - Great additions, I don't know how I left Maynard Ferguson out of my post, one of my favorites, all his albums, seen in concert once many moons ago.


Back when I saw Maynard (late '70s), it was practically a law that if you played the trumpet then you had to own his albums and see his concerts if he came to your area.  The concert I mentioned in Cincinnati was memorable in that it was held in a beautiful, recently refurbished theater (maybe seating around 1000) and the band he had at that time was simply fabulous: talented, swinging, and incredibly tight.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/avanzarmusic

If The World Were Made of Clay. Now I just have to figure out how to get this to my Ipod.
deb


----------

